# double whiz tranny



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone know what 3 speed tranny was used on the double whiz ?


----------



## mason_man (Dec 2, 2010)

Albion gearbox


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2010)

where might i pick one of those up


----------



## 1/2done (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.vintage-motorcycle.com/index.php?language=en&site=4&pid=21&id=3867&limit=0


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2011)

i guess he wasn't the only one with that Idea http://www.mikeybike.com/albion_trasmission.html


----------

